# New here! PCOS



## DR1982 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi there, Wondering if anyone can help.  After months of not being able to conceive our second and the doctor saying my blood tests were all normal I took it upon myself to go and see a consultant privately. He did a scan which showed that I have a thin lining (it was day 21) and that I have cysts on my left ovary.  Mr Tayob just told me he wanted to do a Laporoscopy. I am just confused as he didn't say what it all meant. I have now called my doctor to tell him what was found on the scan and he is going to refer me to a gynaecologist locally on the nhs. Question is how long does it take to get referred in the St Albans area and if I were to have a Laporoscopy on the NHS is it a long wait? I am just so confused!  If I have a Laporoscopy privately then I will have to pay for it myself. Feeling so confused and don't really know what it means to have PCOS.  I just thought he would give me some medication!  I had a traumatic emergency c section first time round so perhaps that has affected things. Should I just pay or wait?


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi
I would assume that if a lap is requested its for one of two reasons: 
Something was picked up on scan - unlikely imo
To rule out other potential issues such as endo

I have pcos and endo. And endo has never shown up on scans. 

I would advise you to go via nhs for lap. Primarily so that if you have other issues they are dealt with under nhs ie free. It would be a very expensive way to go privately. 

If pcos alone then clomid may well work for you.....


----------

